# How fast/slow do Emps grow?



## EightLeggedFrea (Jul 12, 2008)

I have two Emps in separate cages, an adult female and a juvenile/sub male (possibly). I have had the juvie/sub for nearly a year now and not once has he molted. He's about 5" and his telson is a dark yellow, indicating he's still not yet fully grown. Any idea when I can expect a molt?


----------



## bjaeger (Jul 12, 2008)

I've had my one emp for almost that long. She's about the same size you mentioned and still hasn't molted yet. I'm also curious about this as well


----------



## Malcara (Jul 13, 2008)

I've had emperors that still had one or 2 moults left and their tails were never yellow. I've never bought an emperor smaller than 4.5" though. However mine were really slow to moult. I've also never had successful mating as tank mates always interupt the 2 love birds lol.


----------



## Rosenkreuz (Jul 13, 2008)

My emperor's last molt took over 9 months. And I'm pretty sure she's got atleast one more to go, too. So, don't be surprised if it takes a loooong time.


----------



## mkieff (Jul 14, 2008)

I had an emp give birth mid March 08.   I have only three of the 18 babies that have molted to i3.   The rest are still taking their own time.  All of them eat regularly, and I keep the humidity and temp up.  So I guess they just are slow growers, which does not suprise me given their gestation periods.


----------



## John Bokma (Jul 14, 2008)

1st of April 2008 here, and at least 2 are now i3 (they are still with mom in the burrow, but recently I noticed 2 exuviae outside of the burrow; mom likes to keep it clean).


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 15, 2008)

i have had this one baby for about a year and a half and it has only molted 3 times...well 4 if you count the one on mothers back


----------



## LadyRiotControl (Jul 16, 2008)

i had emps from 2i. originally had 6 and only 3 made it to full adulthood. 2 died in their 3rd slough and one died 2 years later from a cricket attack after slough (i thought i'd got them all out but obviously not!!!)

after 4 years of having the final 3 they eventually sloughed for the last time into being fully grown adults. pure white telsons they looked awesome, especially when you have had them from being so young. its a proud moment to see your scorpion reach full maturity.

The first 4 sloughs are usually within 48mths and the final 3 take a lot longer. Once they reach their final instar they only have a year or two left in them. average lifespan 5-6 years although there have been reports of 7+ years. but i have kept emps twice and never got over 5 years.


----------



## Athlon2k2 (Jul 16, 2008)

final molt for mine took 8 months.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 16, 2008)

Athlon2k2 said:


> final molt for mine took 8 months.


how did u get it to grow so fast?


----------



## Athlon2k2 (Jul 16, 2008)

I didn't it took 8 months just for the last molt. Not from birth to adult.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 16, 2008)

Athlon2k2 said:


> I didn't it took 8 months just for the last molt. Not from birth to adult.


Oh ok, i was gonna say!


----------



## kbekker (Jul 16, 2008)

Your probably aware but temperature has a dramatic affect on growth rate in ectotherms. You can't expect similar growth rates to those mentioned without similar temperatures.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 16, 2008)

yeah i heard power-feeding/high temps stunt their growth though


----------



## kbekker (Jul 16, 2008)

Doubt it, do you have a reference?  

High temps and faster growth could make a nutrient poor poor diet more obvious (maybe appearing stunted).  If they are eating and there nutrient requirements are being met, why would retarding growth be a by product of this.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 16, 2008)

idk, i actually heard it on here in a post a few years ago now that i think about it...


----------



## robbi (Oct 22, 2010)

My emperor scorpion is about 8-10 months old, could someone please tell me what instar she is? I'm very worried about my precious Lucy... And is this true what the pet owner said that she is about 8 months old? (I got her this June, and now it's October)


----------



## satanslilhelper (Oct 22, 2010)

robbi said:


> My emperor scorpion is about 8-10 months old, could someone please tell me what instar she is? I'm very worried about my precious Lucy... And is this true what the pet owner said that she is about 8 months old? (I got her this June, and now it's October)


There is no way any of us could do anything but guess at your emp's age or instar. A picture would help a little bit, but not much. It all depends on what temperatures the scorp has been kept at and how much it's been fed. Higher temps will speed up their rate of growth. 

Why on earth are you worried about it? You didn't make that clear at all.


----------



## robbi (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm worried about her because I think she is ill, or molting, or something, and here is a picture for all of you:
And could anyone tell me when to be expecting a molt?


----------



## Stewjoe (Oct 22, 2010)

robbi said:


> I'm worried about her because I think she is ill, or molting, or something, and here is a picture for all of you:
> And could anyone tell me when to be expecting a molt?


That looks like a very thin adult IMO, pet stores=fail


----------



## venomglide (Oct 22, 2010)

robbi said:


> My emperor scorpion is about 8-10 months old, could someone please tell me what instar she is? I'm very worried about my precious Lucy... And is this true what the pet owner said that she is about 8 months old? (I got her this June, and now it's October)


Hello Robbi,

According to the photo you attached. Your emp is already adult, and adult emp is more than just 8 mos. it can be more than 4 years. emperor scorpion reaches adulthood at 4 years according to http://reptileapartment.com/2010/04/16/captive-care-of-the-emperor-scorpion-pandinus-imperator/


----------



## Chrome69 (Oct 22, 2010)

Some emperors do mature slowly, I personally have an emp thats over a year old and only just molted into 4i while others are 6i, just the way things happen but that is a fully adult emperor you have there. Just feed it well and keep it warm and watered and it should plump up in no time.


----------



## robbi (Oct 22, 2010)

Stewjoe said:


> That looks like a very thin adult IMO, pet stores=fail


What is IMO?
And how long do scorpions live, if Lucy is mature?


----------



## Chrome69 (Oct 22, 2010)

IMO= In My Opinion

Emperor scorpions can live for about 6 years "ish".


----------



## H. laoticus (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey robbi, put your scorpion on some coco-fiber substrate.  It needs a damp and humid environment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reptileapt (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for mentioning my site www.reptileapartment.com.  We really appreciate it  anytime anyone has any questions we'd love to help.  Being so busy with the site we may not be here as often as we'd like to but we'll try our best to drop in from time to time.  Our newest published article will be appearing in Reptilia in December its on Avicularia


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 23, 2010)

I have some that matured in 2 years, really it was around 26 months, others from another brood are taking much longer, I suspect 3 to 4 years for those.  The scorp had been around a while before you bought it, may just be old.


----------



## robbi (Oct 23, 2010)

H. laoticus said:


> Hey robbi, put your scorpion on some coco-fiber substrate.  It needs a damp and humid environment.


Her substrate is that zilla jungle mix


----------



## H. laoticus (Oct 23, 2010)

robbi said:


> Her substrate is that zilla jungle mix


I can see that, but they really do thrive in coco-fiber.  That may be a jungle mix, but it's not retaining the humidity that your scorpion needs for a comfortable life.  Coco-fiber also allows them to dig burrows and here is a nice pic of one taking advantage of the substrate:  http://media.photobucket.com/image/emperor scorpion burrow/T9FURY/Scorpion/scorpion11burrow.jpg


----------



## robbi (Oct 23, 2010)

Doesn't coco-fibre smell?
That's why I don't use it. And also, I put a wet cloth over top of her terrarium, and by using that method I keep the humidity at a 75-85 level. You should try it sometime. And I think I have a 15-20 gallon terrarium. Is that too big for her?


----------



## H. laoticus (Oct 24, 2010)

robbi said:


> Doesn't coco-fibre smell?
> That's why I don't use it. And also, I put a wet cloth over top of her terrarium, and by using that method I keep the humidity at a 75-85 level. You should try it sometime. And I think I have a 15-20 gallon terrarium. Is that too big for her?


Some people say it smells in the beginning and fades over time, but I haven't noticed any bad odors at all and actually like the product because it doesn't smell.  I've used a wet cloth as well, but I've found that it's fine if your substrate is damp (which is good because that's where the scorpion is).  15-20 gal is a lot of room for a scorpion, but if it's feeding well and you don't mind a large tank, there's no need to change it.  With that room, you can decorate it a bit and put some pothos plants in.  I'll send you a pic of my 10 gal once I get everything ready.


----------



## robbi (Oct 25, 2010)

*Thank you All!*

Thank you all for helping me with my emperor, I really appreciate it! Some of you may even have helped save the life of her!!!!:worship:


----------



## robbi (Oct 28, 2010)

*death*



robbi said:


> Thank you all for helping me with my emperor, I really appreciate it! Some of you may even have helped save the life of her!!!!:worship:


She's dead, but thanks anyways.


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 28, 2010)

nothing alive gets out of here alive, it prob died of old age.  Nothing can save a life from old age, you will die too someday, sorry to say that but it's true.  Just get another one, but maybe a baby that will last a long time.


----------



## robbi (Oct 28, 2010)

Galapoheros said:


> nothing alive gets out of here alive, it prob died of old age.  Nothing can save a life from old age, you will die too someday, sorry to say that but it's true.  Just get another one, but maybe a baby that will last a long time.


Yes, but how, other than size, can I tell if a scorp. is a baby?


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 28, 2010)

I would order from somebody offering 2nd or 3rd instars, you will see it better as you read and experience more if you stay interested.  Try the "search" function under your username to get more info.


----------



## robbi (Apr 2, 2011)

i'll be getting two young emps on tuesday, Lucy and Lenny. I'll post as soon as bought so you can tell me how old they are. Thx!


----------

